# OBX headers....?



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Saw these a few days ago and was wondering if anyone had donw buisness with this company before..
They look like good quality although the price says differently...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OBX-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255aaf1768


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

forget where the post is but these actually decrease your power hah.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Eurojet FTW! It'll cost a little more but well worth is.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

cryxxxx or whatever has/had a set of obx headers and swore by them


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nvsbandit said:


> forget where the post is but these actually decrease your power hah.


umm no they don't....
anyways.
issues with them....
-top 02 sensor hits firewall and must be moved..easy if you can weld.
-you will get a cel. for no cat(software fixes this)
-head flang is thick, can't use factory nuts
for the price, if you can weld...its fine and works good


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> umm no they don't....
> anyways.
> issues with them....
> -top 02 sensor hits firewall and must be moved..easy if you can weld.
> ...


Thanks for the info, always get what you pay for!


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

I also saw the post where someone said it decreased power but i'd wait a bit and see if you run into a good deal on the eurojet header. Personally i dont think its worth the money but if you run into them on the forum for a good price go for it. I got mine waiting to be put on. Thought there wasnt much in the box sot they have to be lighter than the stock header. Search on volkswagonwonersclub and you'll find all the info you need.


----------

